# Found a Snake in the house...



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The cat found this snake in the house, does anyone know what kind it is?..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like an Arizona Glossy Snake http://www.reptilesofaz.org/snakes.html

OK, delete the first post hassell , lol it doesnt work

As you can see by the page from the link we have 40 non poisonous and 14 poisonous which includes 13 different rattlesnakes and one coral.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

You really need to show us the head.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

He would, but there's not much left to identify!


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx for the link Ed. The wife seen the head, I didn't... From Ed's link, she said it look just like the Arizona Night Snake, it's mildly venomous... not now.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Thanx guys for all of your help...az. Now does anyone know about quads, my daughters riding instructor gave us a quad, it's leaking gas from the carb. "The hole on the bottom of the bowl. When I get it to the house I'll post pics.Thanx Again everyone....


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

Whenever you aren't using the quad turn the gas off. When you leave the gas on it allows the gas to get to the carb and gum it up. You might also need to clean the carb or just buy a new one. Does the atv start ok? i.e flooding? I tried to attach an image of my dirt bike I did a top end rebuild on but it's not coming up. The carb could also be cracked. We rebuilt the engine on a friends 1974 Harley Davidson golf cart and it had a cracked carb.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Bad seal around the hole. The float is in the bowl, so the bowl is always full of gas. Could cause the float to stick and over run. You would see this coming out of the air cleaner. Best to turn off the gas valve when not in use. Easy to say, but I never did it regularly. Makes for a fumy? garage. Carburetor kit will fix it, but I aint no mechanic so I don't mess with that stuff. On the snake....Yikes, a snake in the house, and in January, and "mildly poisonous", just gives me the creeps. I'll be watching the dog door for months.


----------



## OHIOOutdoors2 (May 1, 2013)

I would say try turning the gas off and letting it run for a minute or less before putting it away should help stop the leak. The best fix would be a whole new carb kit, like Jt said. Is it a race quad or utility?


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I can indentify all of the snakes we have here because there are none.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Cool Pic. - for a minute I thought maybe you had a visitor from the Gov.. Someone had the plug out and either you have some dirt etc. between the gasket and seat, or the gasket ( o-ring ) might have to be replaced, lots of other good tips.


----------

